# Tags> Tagging as your brand? Don't understand



## jamarco (Aug 21, 2009)

New to business. I see questions regarding tags. Buy w/o manufacture tags, sew in your business name? Is that 100% legal?. Not sure how many customers believe/care. I am quite sure they know printers don't manufacture shirts. Right? Labels itch/rub. I wonder if Epson would sell you an un-named printer, you slap your label on it, sell it as your product. Is there a definate/economic logic in this?. What percentage do it?. In this "bare bones" cost market, seems where return dosen't justify expense. Am I all wet? Appreciate your comments. THX Jamarco


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep you are all wet, once I purchase the garment from the manufacturer I am free to do with it as I please as it is mine. So if I want to remove the label and replace it with mine I have the legal right to do so.

Katrina


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The forum has members approaching t-shirts from all sorts of angles - some have their own line of t-shirts and other clothing, some are offering their services as a printer for others, etc. etc. Fashion, school, corporate, leisure, uniform - lots of reasons to buy and sell t-shirts.

So for some people (those with a clothing line for example), relabelling, branding, etc. is a desirable or necessary part of the process. For others, a typical screenprinting company for example, it is optional or unnecessary. Although they might offer it as a service to clients, and I do know at least one local printer who relabels his blanks to make a sort of house brand and further his name awareness.

Yes, it's legal - if you follow all of the FTC's regulations related to labelling (or other applicable local laws for those who live outside of the US).

Yes, companies in all sorts of industries do sell unbranded merchandise to be re-sold under another name. A lot of OEM hardware is re-branded for example.

Why would they do it? Because a sale is a sale. A company will provide the product offering that its clients desire. Clothing lines need blank clothes they can sell as their own.


----------



## jamarco (Aug 21, 2009)

OK So as I understand it, I buy your graghic printed t-shirt, want to promote my designs, take your label off and put mine on, resell as mine...that's ethical and fine with you? Doubt it!! Anyway, thanks for your reply. JMF


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

That example is very different to your previous examples, and to what is actually being done in this, and any other, industry.

So no, the crazy example that makes no sense and wouldn't happen but is posted in an attempt to win an argument that doesn't even need to be argued about because why are we even arguing anyway it seems really random would not be fine 

See also, strawman.


----------

